# What did you name your tiel?



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

i named my tiel Sunny


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

I have eight cockatiels:
Normal grey: Maverick
Pearl: Peaches
Lutino: Meringue
Cinnamon pied: Mara
Pied: Yondu
Cinnamon pearl: Freckles
Whiteface pearl: Cookie
Whiteface pearl: Oreo


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

awwww those are really sweet names


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks! I really like your name choice as well! I used to have a King, Shadow, and Phoenix as well, but they were all sold. I also have two chicks at the moment as well.


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

aww i have always wanted to breed my bird but she kinda gets aggressive around other birds


----------



## Misstiel (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah, that can be rough, then. Actually, Maverick and Mara are the parents of Yondu. And now Maverick is with Meringue, and they are the ones with the two chicks right now.


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

aww thats so sweet!


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

W have 10 cockatiels: 5 males and 5 females.

Males: Buzz whiteface pied
Mr Peanut Pied
Shadow whieface pied
Ziggy standard grey
Kiwi Standard grey

Females: Loulou pearl pied
Baby creamface cinomon pied 
Woody pearl pied
Auzzie whiteface pearl pied
Pepper pearl


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Robert Seale said:


> W have 10 cockatiels: 5 males and 5 females.
> 
> Males: Buzz whiteface pied
> Mr Peanut Pied
> ...


awww i love those names


----------



## Cassandra Leigh (Aug 18, 2021)

Cruise


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

he/she is so cute looking


----------



## WilburForce (8 mo ago)

I’m getting mine tomorrow from a rescue, his name is Wilburforce (I will call him Wilbur/will/wilby/lol lots of other things probably) <3


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

aw so sweet 
i hope everything goes well with getting him!


----------



## WilburForce (8 mo ago)

sunny birb said:


> aw so sweet
> i hope everything goes well with getting him!


Thank you!


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Your Welcome!


----------



## BeanieBaby (9 mo ago)

sunny birb said:


> i named my tiel Sunny


I named my sweet girl Juno!


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

ooooohhh how sweet


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Just because they've all past, I HATE not to mention them! ALL had special meaning!

1. Ozzie Whiteface pearl pied Male Loved this little guy.....he was just gone too soon.

2. Peaty Yellowface pied. This guy had a special place in my heart...he whistled, talked and was very pleasant. He's the ONLY bird that's gotten out the door and vanashed due to MY fault! (Male)

3.Boo He was a male that was up and coming but just went too soon, He was born on HALLOWEEN day 2019!

4. Dacey Our beautiful mother hen. Pearl Pied yellowface This had been the only lost female (so far) She lived till almost 2 and giving birth to once clutch of babies.


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

ohh im so sorry for your losses 
but they all had pretty names


----------



## Cooper808 (Jan 12, 2021)

I named my boy Cooper.
I also got license plates with his name.


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

ohhh i love that idea i should do that too!


----------



## Cooper808 (Jan 12, 2021)

Here's my plates.
COOPER was already taken by someone with a Mini Cooper, so I used the number 3 to replace the E. COOP3R


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Cooper808 said:


> Here's my plates.
> COOPER was already taken by someone with a Mini Cooper, so I used the number 3 to replace the E. COOP3R
> View attachment 95314


oooh that is amazing


----------



## Irishrn50 (Apr 11, 2019)

My tiels are Joey and Ross.
I had a third named Chandler who decided to start laying eyes. She got renamed to Rachael and started to beat up Joey. So she went back to the breeder to be a happy mommy!


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

awww


----------



## Peppa’s_Mumma (11 mo ago)

My daughter named him/her Peppa because she says he/she looks like a pepper pot


----------



## Shreyu (Nov 19, 2021)

I have 2...
male KOKO and female MOKO


----------



## Katie29 (Apr 2, 2021)

_Lucie *- normal grey was sold a girl.He is not hehe. Shouting Lucifer come here is probably what keeps the neighbors away

rocky - rescue bird already named normal grey . Friendliest bird I've ever had 
Jules - my wee girlie I think cause the tail still has the pattern 
Ducky - altho crash bandicoot is what my friends call him (possible eyesite problem ? ) 

Ducky Ans Jules are both white , yellow cheeks .Ducky's back is also white /very ligt grey Ans Jules has a pattern *_


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Peppa’s_Mumma said:


> My daughter named him/her Peppa because she says he/she looks like a pepper pot
> View attachment 95315


how sweet!
your baby looks so cute!


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Shreyu said:


> I have 2...
> male KOKO and female MOKO


 i love that name!


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

Katie29 said:


> _Lucie *- normal grey was sold a girl.He is not hehe. Shouting Lucifer come here is probably what keeps the neighbors away
> 
> rocky - rescue bird already named normal grey . Friendliest bird I've ever had
> Jules - my wee girlie I think cause the tail still has the pattern
> ...


they all sound so amazing!


----------



## Cockatiel and budgie (Nov 20, 2021)

I named my 
White face: Moonlight
Lutino: Sunshine
Pied: Coconut
Love the name Sunny 😍


----------



## sunny birb (8 mo ago)

aww thanks yours are better though!


----------



## Luna'sMama (Sep 23, 2021)

My sweet girl's full name is Luna Lovegood, named for my favorite HP character. Before her I had Alice, for Alice in Wonderland. My Grandpa had a grumpy tiel named Amos, and my mom had Samantha.


----------



## rahatha62 (7 mo ago)

I’m getting mine tomorrow from a rescue, his name is Wilburforce (I will call him Wilbur/will/wilby/lol lots of other things probably) <3

get-mobdro.com


----------



## Soup Sandwich (6 mo ago)

I was feeling like my cockatiel need a title and a complete name, a surname so I named my new roommate : Lady Bindi Ngarra, (her friends call her Bindi ) that mean : Butterfly in aboriginal and Ngarra means : with you together.


----------



## cohenfor (2 mo ago)

I named my boy Tintin. forpc.onl  youtube vanced for pc


----------



## vaccind (2 mo ago)

I’m getting mine tomorrow from a rescue, his name is Wilburforce (I will call him Wilbur/will/wilby/lol lots of other things probably) <3


----------



## Winnie (3 mo ago)

My tiels name is Winnie


----------

